# Looking for RP, 1 on 1 or group!



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey! I'm looking for 1 on 1 or group roleplaying opportunities. I like all kinds of settings, from sci-do, to fantasy, to present-day.I also do both nsfw and sfw roleplays, however I'm not interested in 100% NSFW roleplays, because I'm into character development and all that. PM me for more details! 

Oh, and, here's my discord: Paprika Puffin#8653


----------



## Steelite (Nov 20, 2017)

Mine is *Steelite the Loner#6272* ; lookin' forward to getting something cool on the way with ya.
No worries, I'm not about NSFW. Only something cool and casual, nothing too crazy, ye ?


----------



## DMW45 (Nov 20, 2017)

I could go for some RP if you're still looking, Discord is DMW45#8565

I have some characters, but I don't have ref sheets for them yet.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 20, 2017)

Ryujin Rank S#7147 if you wanna hmu, i'm into fantasy based stuff mainly, with a set storyline and adventure. May be cool with some NSFW depending on character but i only ship OCs with friends, so no relationships will be formed.

And since fetishes are a huge thing here i should mention i'm not into fetish rp.


----------



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> I could go for some RP if you're still looking, Discord is DMW45#8565
> 
> I have some characters, but I don't have ref sheets for them yet.


Sure! I'm always looking, unless i post otherwise.


----------



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Ryujin Rank S#7147 if you wanna hmu, i'm into fantasy based stuff mainly, with a set storyline and adventure. May be cool with some NSFW depending on character but i only ship OCs with friends, so no relationships will be formed.
> 
> And since fetishes are a huge thing here i should mention i'm not into fetish rp.


I'll send you a friend request


----------



## EMO FURRY (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey i'm in to allot of RP but i'm on roblox when roleplaying so here my roblox find me there : wolfy2067

if this user dose not work then might be wrong user name


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 20, 2017)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmmmmm


hhhhMMMMMM


----------



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

EMO FURRY said:


> Hey i'm in to allot of RP but i'm on roblox when roleplaying so here my roblox find me there : wolfy2067
> 
> if this user dose not work then might be wrong user name


don't play roblox, sorry dUde.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 20, 2017)

IT'S A BURD

and im a cat....

>___> free foods?


----------



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> IT'S A BURD
> 
> and im a cat....
> 
> >___> free foods?


NUNUNU, CAT NO EAT BIRB ;C


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 20, 2017)

Paprika said:


> hhhhMMMMMM


What might you be?



Kezi Avdiivka said:


> IT'S A BURD
> 
> and im a cat....
> 
> >___> free foods?


And no, eating others is just... keep it away


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 20, 2017)

BURBS IS FREE FOODS


----------



## PinkBunBunny (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm pretty new to rp but if you want send me a message my discord is Menel#1257


----------



## EMO FURRY (Nov 21, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> BURBS IS FREE FOODS



cats do not eat birds might be free food but no they do not the eat mice not birds  not that i have a say in this


----------



## EMO FURRY (Nov 21, 2017)

Paprika said:


> don't play roblox, sorry dUde.



 N - N - NEVER MIND


----------



## Paprika (Nov 21, 2017)

PinkBunBunny said:


> I'm pretty new to rp but if you want send me a message my discord is Menel#1257


Sure! I'll send you a message. 


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What might you be?


I'm a simple birb.


----------



## Komi (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m interested. PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Larkkenspur (Nov 23, 2017)

Sounds fun! A bit late and I know you've already got plenty of people but one more won't hurt? Maybe?
I'll leave my Discord here in case.
Greggers#5168 (ignore the profile picture for the time being, it's for a server thing.)


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 24, 2017)

EMO FURRY said:


> cats do not eat birds might be free food but no they do not the eat mice not birds  not that i have a say in this









YOU LIE


----------



## Paprika (Nov 27, 2017)

Larkkenspur said:


> Sounds fun! A bit late and I know you've already got plenty of people but one more won't hurt? Maybe?
> I'll leave my Discord here in case.
> Greggers#5168 (ignore the profile picture for the time being, it's for a server thing.)


Sure, i'll shoot you a message.


----------



## EMO FURRY (Nov 27, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> YOU LIE


I stand corrected


----------

